# New Arrival



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

I have recently received this Kirova after buying it of the sales forum,and just wanted to take time to thank DavidH for an extremely pleasant and friendly transaction.

Allthough i have concentrated on the older Russian watches, I have wanted one of these Replica no date Kirovas for quite some time,and it is all i had hoped for,its in perfect condition and keeps quite excellent time[and as an added bonus,due to age related eyesight







it is one of the few watches that i own that i can actually read with ease]

Many Thanks To David and RLT.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thats nice, I had the non chrono version a while ago..


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

Yep like it much .nice size crown


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Well done Russ, looks good


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice one!


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Many Thanks for the kind comments.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I do like the look of them & wouldn`t mind getting one to go with my Buran sometime











Buran, cal.2614 17 Jewels


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I do like the look of them & wouldn`t mind getting one to go with my Buran sometime
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely watch.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

Very nice Russ

I like a lot kirovas too, mine it's litle different: date, yellow numbers, no rotating bezel, onion crownd..










S!


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

that's a kirovas & buran to add to my wish list, no wonder I've got no money. God I hate this forum


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Thank you Compas,thats a lovely watch of yours i havent seen one before.

Regards,

Russ.


----------

